

Tweeting Too Hard is digg for self-important tweets - thomas
http://tweetingtoohard.com/top

======
Everest
ha for your revenue model you can charge people who want their tweet to be
removed from your site.

I say this only half-jokingly.

~~~
tptacek
It should cost a dollar an upvote. Incentivize people to get their tweets
removed early.

~~~
Tichy
I think something like that could be built upon twollars.

------
ScottWhigham
I quit reading when I saw "okay... the poop is coming out". Suddenly
"tweetingtoohard" took on new meaning.

~~~
jfarmer
Heh. Pretty sure it's a reference to this: <http://www.penny-
arcade.com/comic/2008/4/23/>

------
tezza
As someone who does not use Twitter, and cannot see why I would ::

I feel like a person who, caught unawares, has to take refuge[1] when the tide
comes in. You then just have to wait while the sea rages and eventually
recedes.

it is amazing to watch the swirling currents of Twitter news around
HN/Slashdot/Regular Press.

\-----

[1] <http://www.flickr.com/photos/7765409@N06/3483551927/>

~~~
tptacek
Thank you for providing the obligatory comment about the Twitter fad. Now we
have something to use to vote whether we like Twitter or not.

~~~
tdavis
But that's not what voting is supposed to be for!!1

~~~
tptacek
I voted you up so now we can have another meta-vote on what voting is for.

~~~
tdavis
I voted you up because I am thoroughly confused now and it just seemed like
the right thing to do.

~~~
JeremyBanks
Is it just me or does this tangent feel a bit like Reddit?

~~~
tdavis
Is it just me or does it feel like people here spend way too much time
wondering if something feels like reddit?

I had the unfortunate necessity of reading some reddit comments recently, and
believe me, _nothing_ on HN feels remotely like reddit. When it does, I'll be
sure to sound the alarm bells, I promise.

~~~
JeremyBanks
I don't usually say so, it's just that chains of "I voted you up because..."
can be found in almost every large discussion on Reddit.

------
treyp
actually, TTH uses the purported Hacker News algorithm, so i'm not sure if
Digg would be the best comparison. [http://www.seomoz.org/blog/reddit-
stumbleupon-delicious-and-...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/reddit-stumbleupon-
delicious-and-hacker-news-algorithms-exposed)

------
jrockway
I'd like to think that these tweets are actually parodying the "real" Twitter,
but sadly I know better than that. Oh the world... what an interesting place
you are...

------
asdf333
oh man this site is too funny

